# dark2099's benching machine



## dark2099 (Jan 9, 2009)

*dark2099's Rig*

So I figured I would start a build log for those who care to ogle at or what have you.  Considering my motherboard is in for RMA this won't get much done till that is back.  Probably will do a bigger update on Monday when I am off work and have some time to actually think things out a bit.  Just a small teaser for now.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 9, 2009)

Dam i so jealousss!! Are those 216 or 192 and is it 55nm or 65nm??


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 9, 2009)

They're all 55nm, and all 55nm are 216SP.  Back in their boxes till the MB comes back.


----------



## a_ump (Jan 9, 2009)

sweet, care if i borrow one for say a year or so


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 9, 2009)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 9, 2009)

nice cards, cant wait to see them at work!


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 9, 2009)

beautiful. benches?


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nor can I.  Unfortunately I don't think that will happen for another 2 weeks depending on how fast my P6T6 RMA takes.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice dude!  Now sell one, and step up the other two to 295s!


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 9, 2009)

I was thinking more for 285's.  See how they compete against fit's dual 295s.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 9, 2009)

those are pretty!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice cards, Are you using a case or just bench setup, What part of Chicago are you in, I'm in Jefferson Park


----------



## Binge (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey dark, are you accepting sexual bribes so I can post your scores as mine in the vantage thread?


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 9, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Nice cards, Are you using a case or just bench setup, What part of Chicago are you in, I'm in Jefferson Park



I was going to get a case and take a break from OCing and such.  But with the new i7 board I got last week and the new cards, kinda revived the interest so thinking of getting a work station now.



Binge said:


> Hey dark, are you accepting sexual bribes so I can post your scores as mine in the vantage thread?



I'll have to think on that one.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 9, 2009)

congrats on the "birth" of your triplets!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2009)

Instant creamage! Looks pretty sweet! Can't wait to see more on it!


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> Hey dark, are you accepting sexual bribes so I can post your scores as mine in the vantage thread?



Please tell me you're female  :shadedshu


----------



## Binge (Jan 10, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Please tell me you're female  :shadedshu



You wanna check?


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 10, 2009)

Rofl!! Hopefully a little update tomorrow.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2009)

Energy, I "think" I know his real name.. 

But, if he's a hardware junkie, like most of us, that wouldn't be the most "extreme" thing to do!


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 10, 2009)

Binge said:


> You wanna check?



i lol'd


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 13, 2009)

Little update, got my new ram.

3x2GB CSX Diablo D9GTR 2000MHz 9-9-9-28 1.9v


----------



## deutscher Scharfschü (Jan 14, 2009)

that's badass! good luck.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 14, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Little update, got my new ram.
> 
> 3x2GB CSX Diablo D9GTR 2000MHz 9-9-9-28 1.9v



Where the hell did you find those Diablos? PM me!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 14, 2009)

oh man... Those are beautiful!!! Can't wait to see those D'9s in action!


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well the P6T6 arrived at newegg's rma delivery place.  Hasn't entered the system yet so hoping friday at the latest the replacement goes back out.  Who knows though really.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well RMA has been approved, now a new one just needs to ship.  Hopefully early next week I will get that back and can start really adding some nice stuff.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 21, 2009)

Few shots of the rig up and running doing a few small tests for Fitseries3 currently.  If you want some specific ones let me know, will put a few more up tonight with benches.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 21, 2009)

Tri SLI time.  
















Just a little pic of how snugly the Diablo's fit under the Corsair ram cooler.


----------



## Woody112 (Jan 21, 2009)

Think You hit a new world record according to CPU-Z
Keep the benches comming.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 21, 2009)

OC on the cards.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 21, 2009)

He dark do you use the ram with 1.9V or 1.65V?


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 21, 2009)

1.9v, as long as the qpi/dram voltage is then set to with in .5v (not sure if it has to be + or - or can be either.  Hopefully Fitseries3 can give a better answer.  And here is what happens when you open your windows when it is 14f/-10c out side and leave your rig off for about 15 mins.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey, nice phone 

Good to see you up and running again buddy.


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 21, 2009)

Are the Diablo ram capable of running at command rate 1T?


----------



## infrared (Jan 21, 2009)

That's awesome man! Really envious!

Does the power circuitry for the cpu get hot on the i7's? I noticed you don't have a fan over them.

Also, can i claim dibs on one of those 260's if/when you decide to sell them?


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 21, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Are the Diablo ram capable of running at command rate 1T?



Haven't gotten around to fully testing the ram and CPU yet.


----------



## deutscher Scharfschü (Jan 21, 2009)

please do, i'm very curious


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 22, 2009)

dark2099 said:
			
		

> my rig wont be a hobo no mo



He's supposed to be getting a tech station tomorrow. You gonna post some pics dark of it? Really interested in seeing the results


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 22, 2009)

No pics, getting bored of the thread already.  
































Yes pics, maybe even as the rig gets put together and I re do my loop.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 23, 2009)

So I've discovered/decided I don't do well with pics.  One of these days I will do some better shots or something.  Here is my work for the night.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 23, 2009)

That's a lotta cables.  How is my old rad mounted?


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 23, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> That's a lotta cables.  How is my old rad mounted?



There are L brackets that are used to mount a fan to help move air over a MB and cool it, so rather than put a fan there I mounted the rad.  Link provided for the tech station I bought, they can be found at a couple different online stores plus at Microcenter for those who have one locally.

http://www.highspeedpc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=TopTechSTD


----------



## Binge (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh Dark I love the bench, you have MSN?  I'm starting up a project like this too   Hit me up sometime.


----------



## Xiphos (Jan 23, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Are the Diablo ram capable of running at command rate 1T?



according to this site it does, however dunno about x58


> # Overclocking Setting 1: max. setting for INTEL X38: 1600MHz 7-6-5-14 1.85V (command rate: 1T)
> # Overclocking Setting 2: max. setting for INTEL X48: 1866MHz 8-7-6-15 1.90V (command rate: 1T)
> # Overclocking Setting 3: max. setting for NVIDIA nF790i: 2000MHz 8-7-6-19 2.0 - 2.1V (command rate: 1T)


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 23, 2009)

nice if I wasnt so far in debt i'd have a bench table and setup just like that.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 30, 2009)

New psu is in, pics when I get home!


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 30, 2009)

Yikes!!! Need more benches!!!! Do WANT!!!


----------



## smee (Feb 11, 2009)

Dang nice looking bench there dark!!!
sub'd! i wanna see more benchies... muhuahahahaha


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 30, 2009)

Got bored tonight so decided to throw the latest Win 7 (7068) on my rig and for now do some HDD benches and vid benches.  HDD first, all at once, both the Velociraptor and 750GB Seagate 7200.11.  I've been skeptial of my VR the entire time I've had it, and been doing benches the past few weeks and results usually come up the way they did tonight.  As you can see its less consistant that then Seagate, and in ATTO writes faster than it reads.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 30, 2009)

Now for some cards.  Single GTX for now, previous attempt and Win 7 and SLI didn't go well due to driver problems, but thinking I didn't have them this time so going to give it a go here in a min.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 30, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> They're all 55nm, and all 55nm are 216SP.  Back in their boxes till the MB comes back.



wow , you got best cards , nice chose


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 1, 2009)

So finally got my 2x Patriot Warp SSD.  Raid0 benches for your pleasure.  HD Tach in a min.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2009)

bro, that's some sweet testing! Glad to see you finally got the stuff!!!


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 1, 2009)

Me too.  Few more things to come this week and I'll be set.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2009)

results looks good dark, glad to see your stuff in


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 2, 2009)

Got bored/brave and changed the TIM on the P6T6.  Can't say for sure if it helped that much.  Maybe on the SB with the NF200.  But wanted to do some benching so here we go.  Due to the fact I can select the 21x multi in BIOS, I think Everest is confused by that hence the off readings for RAM and CPU.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 2, 2009)

Got the OCZ SSD's from Fit today, and his JNL's.  And my new i7 940 ($385 new OEM on eBay).  Just a quick bench with the ram and CPU in.  This CPU runs cooler than my 920 and has a lower VID so I hope its better.  Haven't fully played with it yet.  Here is Vantage with pretty much everything at stock, CPU however has the turbo multi, 23x, selected in BIOS so never changes.  With the multi set to Auto in BIOS, got just under 27k.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 3, 2009)

Here we go, how does 5xSSDs in RAID0 sound.  Personally I am a little surprised by the results but in the end, I don't care cause it's fast.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 3, 2009)

And now for the Futuremark Suite, both 3DMark06 and Vantage and PCMark05 and Vantage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2009)

looks like it does really well on PCmark.  HDD tests, score the highest.  Thanks for sharing the results dark.


----------



## vladmire (Apr 4, 2009)

it ain't small tease at all...


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 5, 2009)

So trying to learn my board a bit more, thinking I've been missing on a couple things.  Here is my latest SuperPi.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2009)

hey dark, tried with HT off?  Should shave like .1-.3 seconds off.

good run nonetheless


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bored playing with stuff for a bit.  Gotta like the results.  My first sub 9s SuperPi.  EDIT:  For the moment some stuff doesn't want to work, try to fix that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2009)

dark I notice you are still using HT, have you tried super pi with it off?


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 7, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dark I notice you are still using HT, have you tried super pi with it off?



No, so used to leaving it on.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2009)

Pretty nice stuff Dark! Glad to see it up like that for ya!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> No, so used to leaving it on.



good improvement with it off bro, just try it


----------

